# Over night stay when visiting Alton Towers



## Fred Dulley (17 Mar 2011)

Right guys, I need your help.
The girlfriends birthday is coming up and so a group of us are keen on visiting Alton Towers in mid-April.
We're trying to find somewhere to stay over night during our visit to the theme park.
Can anyone reccomend a good hotel/lodge?

These two have already come up but to be honest, the reviews dont paint a good picture at all!

http://www.hotels.com/hotel/details.htm ... irst&rooms[2].numberOfAdults=2&roomno=4&departureDate=19-04-2011&destinationId=1641764&rooms[0].numberOfAdults=2&tab=description&arrivalDate=18-04-2011&rooms[3].numberOfAdults=2&hotelId=336849&validate=false&rooms[1].numberOfAdults=2#description

http://www.hotels.com/hotel/details.htm ... irst&rooms[2].numberOfAdults=2&roomno=4&departureDate=19-04-2011&destinationId=1641764&rooms[0].numberOfAdults=2&tab=description&arrivalDate=18-04-2011&rooms[3].numberOfAdults=2&hotelId=169478&validate=false&rooms[1].numberOfAdults=2#description

You might have to copy all of the text into the browser window to see the webpage.


Cheers folks


----------



## Ian Holdich (18 Mar 2011)

Hi Fred, i have stayed at the main hotel at Alton Towers and it was OK, if you're wanting to wine and dine the good lady, then it's probably not the best place to stay. However, like you say, if there's a group of you going, and you'll probably just want to go to the bars and get merry, then it's OK. There is also a few travel lodges around Alton Towers...


----------



## Garuf (18 Mar 2011)

Fred, PM me, I used to work and live right next to alton, may be able to help out.


----------



## Fred Dulley (19 Mar 2011)

ianho said:
			
		

> Hi Fred, i have stayed at the main hotel at Alton Towers and it was OK, if you're wanting to wine and dine the good lady, then it's probably not the best place to stay. However, like you say, if there's a group of you going, and you'll probably just want to go to the bars and get merry, then it's OK. There is also a few travel lodges around Alton Towers...



Thanks ian. I was considering travel lodges. 



			
				Garuf said:
			
		

> Fred, PM me, I used to work and live right next to alton, may be able to help out.



Will do


----------

